# Video Tutorial: Printing and Heat Pressing a T-Shirt Using MiraCool and IronAll Paper



## badalou

Big thanks to Lou (badalou) for the Video Tutorials showing how to successfully print and press with Mira Cool and Iron All Transfer Papers.​
*Introduction from Lou:*

This is my first attempt at doing this production and I am sure it will not win any awards but the idea is to help show you what I do when I work with these 2 transfers which are actually the same but come from 2 different sources.

It also may help answer some questions to some of you who have never worked with transfers before and want to see it in action. I did not use a script and tried to describe each procedure as I went along.

So forgive the stuttering and the "ah ah ah's". If I was making videos for a living, we would be sleeping in our car.​
*Now on to the Show! This is a quick, 7 part tutorial.*

*Step 1: The introduction. Lou welcomes us to his office and let's us know what to expect. Note the cool t-shirt he's wearing *

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQxpsv20eqU[/media] 









*Step 2: Lou describes the Mira Cool Iron All papers and shares how to tell which side to print on and how to handle the paper

*[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3rrWo5tdCg[/media] 








*Step 3: Lou shares paper loading and printing tips.

*[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnmRF8YR_TY[/media] 









*Step 4: Checking the print quality and getting ready for a trim.

*[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPwD6iCSAO8[/media] 









*Step 5: Trimming the transfer and handling the paper.*

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FvRwDfhjVc[/media] 








*
Step 6: Using the Mighty Press heat press. Lou prepresses and checks the temperature and time.*

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CWBwtw_Arc[/media] 









*Step 7: Hot peeling the transfer off the shirt. The big finale!*

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1XQp5e_Qlo[/media] 











*Viola! A closeup shot of the finished t-shirt!*










 You can view higher resolution videos and more examples on Lou's webpage here. He also has posted examples of printed plastisol transfers.
​*Thanks again Lou!*


----------



## hussain263

how to print shirt using heat press


----------



## Shadownet21

Hi sir, where can I find your video tuts? Your webpage doesn't working...


----------



## charles95405

You might try you tube.....contact him on his website Home Page. he no longer is involved in direct sales, but has a network of dealers. Incidentally I think those videos are over 5 years old and technology has changed


----------



## Shadownet21

Got it! Thanks for the info and where an I find this kind of tuts on this forum?


----------

